# AVRO CANADA CF-100 CANUCK



## Ron Handgraaf (Dec 17, 2007)

A Canadian All-Weather twin engine jet fighter. 
First flight in 1950.
Used by the Canadian and Belgian air forces.
Plot's Operating Instruction for the T2 / T3 model.

Regards

Ron

Avro Canada CF-100 Canuck


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 17, 2007)

very cool!


----------

